
London to Host “STUPID **** NO ONE NEEDS and TERRIBLE IDEAS HACKATHON” - ctack
https://www.stupidhackathon.uk/
======
mchahn
I just saw the pages for New York and Toronto and I literally laughed out
loud. I'd love to attend one of these.

~~~
ctack
It looks like a good time. I expect the London one will be hilarious.

